# A happy Desert Tortoise.



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

Couldn't you just kiss him?


----------



## Rue (Jul 2, 2016)

Er...no...no thanks. Lol...


----------



## Waltumus (Jul 2, 2016)

That's a happy looking tortoise


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> Couldn't you just kiss him?



Of course....completely kissable....


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 5, 2016)

I agree!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2016)

A good looking tortoise, but kissing him.......hmmmmmm no comment.


----------

